# Sorry, just had to share...



## brie (Apr 7, 2003)

Le Cordon Bleu Minnesota, here I come! My start date is August 23rd and I'm so excited (and scared) I hardly know what to do with myself.

This is a pointless post; I just had to say something to someone who would appreciate it.

_[edited to fix obvious spelling error]_


----------



## dlittlechef (Jul 31, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!
I had the same, awesome, wonderful, *I have to tell everyone* feelings when I found out I was accepted into the Culinary School of Fort Worth! I start September 6th!!!! YIPPEE!!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Congratulations!! I hope you'll share all your experiences from school with us.


----------



## sirlan (Jul 15, 2004)

Good luck and enjoy it.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

School is always exciting and scary prior to starting. But its a great experiance when you at your level going to a school specific to your interests unlike high school.


----------



## bruce bailey (Aug 5, 2004)

Congratulations, and welcome. I started there a few months back. Your gonna love it!!


----------



## wordnerd (Aug 31, 2004)

Congratulations! I go to LCB Las Vegas. I love it! I hope you enjoy your experience!!


----------



## stewy (Aug 15, 2004)

Congrats. I also started 8/23 at the LCB in Austin. I like it so far, can't wait to get into the kitchen.


----------

